# Spa/Massage in Bristol



## Xanadu (Oct 17, 2013)

Hey all,

I'm going to be on a day trip to Bristol with my lady.  Could do with a couple of recommendations on things 

I want to treat her to a massage at a nice spa.  Anyone know anywhere I can take her?

Also thinking of going for a meal somewhere, so recommendations for that would also be welcome!


Cheers!


----------



## Thora (Oct 17, 2013)

Clifton Lido looks nice but I have never been.

Those massage places on Stokes Croft aren't really spas btw.


----------



## white rabbit (Oct 17, 2013)

The Relaxation Centre is quite nice. A bit New Agey but none the worse for that.


----------



## Geri (Oct 17, 2013)

What kind of meal? You're spoilt for choice in Bristol for food to be honest.


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 17, 2013)

white rabbit said:


> The Relaxation Centre is quite nice. A bit New Agey but none the worse for that.


My g/f went there the other week (and has been before) and loved it. It's supposed to be closing soon though which will be a shame.


----------



## white rabbit (Oct 17, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> My g/f went there the other week (and has been before) and loved it. It's supposed to be closing soon though which will be a shame.


I guess having naked people wander about the garden ruffles a few Cliftonian feathers. I like that part of town but on the whole, it is populated by a lot of cunts.


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 17, 2013)

white rabbit said:


> I guess having naked people wander about the garden ruffles a few Cliftonian feathers. I like that part of town but on the whole, it is populated by a lot of cunts.


I thought it was more to do with the building being sold off?

edit: apparently so. http://www.relaxationcentre.co.uk/2013/09/12/help-us-save-the-relaxation-centre/


----------



## white rabbit (Oct 17, 2013)

So it is. I remember there being some fuss some time ago. I must be conflating events.


----------



## Gerry1time (Oct 17, 2013)

The lido's good for both spar and food, if a little pricey. The relaxation centre is probably a bit better as a spar experience, and still near enough any number of decent posh eateries for later too.


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 18, 2013)

There's the Adam and Eve massage, though   I doubt that's what you're after


----------



## xenon (Oct 18, 2013)

www.rodriguesrelaxation.co.uk


----------



## Geri (Oct 18, 2013)

We went to a nice Moroccan place in Easton last week, it's a BYO. The people are really friendly, even when my niece dropped a bottle of red wine on the floor which smashed and spread over half the room.


----------



## Cah123 (Oct 18, 2013)

In Cabot Circus, the sanctuary spa is meant to be nice and there are some lovely restaurants rights next to it. Or Fieldways spa is also a really relaxing place to go either for the day or overnight


----------



## Geri (Oct 18, 2013)

There is a spa in Cabot Circus?! I did not know that. Also, what restaurants are lovely?  I thought they were all bog standard chain restaurants.


----------



## Cah123 (Oct 18, 2013)

Just googled it and it said it closed in august of this year, sorry! Couldn't have been that lovely! Brasserie Blanc, in the posh section of cabot (in the square) is really nice


----------



## Geri (Oct 18, 2013)

Cah123 said:


> Just googled it and it said it closed in august of this year, sorry! Couldn't have been that lovely! Brasserie Blanc, in the posh section of cabot (in the square) is really nice



Oh yeah, I never really think of that bit as Cabot Circus. Brasserie Blanc is lovely (I actually got married in there when it was the registry office) but I don't think their food is *that* special. I had a steak and chips and they didn't even do any sauce, just a dish of mustard on the side. Having said that they did also do the most delicious desert I've ever had in my life, a Pistachio Soufflé. I haven't seen it on the menu since or I would be back there like a shot!


----------



## nogojones (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 19, 2013)

white rabbit said:


> The Relaxation Centre is quite nice. A bit New Agey but none the worse for that.



I can recommend this place...I used to be a frequent visitor before moving from Bristol and it's not over priced either


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 19, 2013)

Thora said:


> Clifton Lido looks nice but I have never been.
> 
> Those massage places on Stokes Croft aren't really spas btw.


I once went to one of those 'massage places' for a sauna....... I was 18 though and did not realise it was a brothel


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 19, 2013)

fizzerbird said:


> I can recommend this place...I used to be a frequent visitor before moving from Bristol and it's not over priced either


 
yeah I have been to the relaxation centre-it is good .


----------



## Flipstick (Oct 23, 2013)

white rabbit said:


> The Relaxation Centre is quite nice. A bit New Agey but none the worse for that.


 Better be quick!
http://www.bristol247.com/2013/09/13/relaxation-centre-clifton-spa-close-new-owner-found-30513/


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 24, 2013)

Flipstick said:


> Better be quick!
> http://www.bristol247.com/2013/09/13/relaxation-centre-clifton-spa-close-new-owner-found-30513/



Oh no that's so sad! 

I hope someone can help save this little oasis...


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 26, 2013)

I ended up going to Lido with my gf.  The massage itself was decent (if a little on the short side), and the setting was nice, but they had got the details wrong.  The sheets on the massage table weren't fresh, the changing rooms were shower rooms (so you had to try to get changed without getting your socks wet, and you ended up with wet feet on cold floors) and the temp/humidity of the massage room was rubbish.  All in all, it wasn't worth the money.

The meal we had was fantastic though.  Went to The Rockfish Grill.  They have a Josper grill - from which we had some delicious razor clams and a whole bream to share.


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 27, 2013)

Xanadu said:


> The meal we had was fantastic though.  Went to The Rockfish Grill.  They have a Josper grill - from which we had some delicious razor clams and a whole bream to share.



Looks good, might have to try that.


----------

